# Jingles from OLD commercials/Ads



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

OK, let's try this. Pick an old jingle/ad and leave out the product name...see who can guess what the advertisement is for. The person who names it can start the next jingle!

I'll start!

"If you can see through yours like I can see through mine

Well than you'd be frying chicken just as light as mine!"

What's the product??


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh come ON now...no one can GUESS this commercial???? I am NOT the only oldie on here....


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok I'll take a guess ...... Is it Wesson oil? or Crisco Oil?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Wesson! It was with Florence Henderson! Correct!!!

Your turn!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok here's one.... 
- - - - - - - - - - gobble them down and the plate comes back for more - - - - - - - - - -.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Ok here's one....
> - - - - - - - - - - gobble them down and the plate comes back for more - - - - - - - - - -.



Well, mama, looks like no one wants to play this NEW game except you and me....

....ok

Would your commercial be for Hungry Jack??


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I didn't win the last round, but here's a jingle to finish.

"You'll wonder where the yellow went,
When you brush _________________


----------



## dragorat (Aug 17, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Well, I didn't win the last round, but here's a jingle to finish.
> 
> "You'll wonder where the yellow went,
> When you brush _________________


* Your teeth with Pepsodent!
_____ _____ a little dab'll do ya!*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

First things first.....Yes Chikie the answer too my jingle was Hungry Jack

_____ _____ a little dab'll do ya! Answer: Bryl Creem

NEXT JINGLE: Plop Plop Fizz Fizz Oh What A Relief It Is.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

^^Alka Seltzer!

Next:


choo choo charlie was an engineer,
choo choo charlie had a train we hear,
he had an engine and it sure was fun,
he used ____ ___ ______ _____ to make the train run.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 17, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> choo choo charlie was an engineer,
> choo choo charlie had a train we hear,
> he had an engine and it sure was fun,
> he used ____ ___ ______ _____ to make the train run.



*Good n Plenty Candy!*


I can bring home the bacon
Fry it up in a pan
And never ever let you forget you're a man, 
'Cause I'm a WOMAN
with ____________


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

I can bring home the bacon
Fry it up in a pan
And never ever let you forget you're a man,
'Cause I'm a WOMAN
with ____________
__________________

ANSWER: Anjolie Perfume

NEXT JINGLE: Sometimes you feel like a nut
Sometimes you don't
------ --- has nuts
------ don't
cause sometimes you feel like a nut
sometimes you don't


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT JINGLE: Sometimes you feel like a nut
> Sometimes you don't
> ------ --- has nuts
> ------ don't
> ...





Almond Joy has nuts, Mounds dont!




"Take it off, take it off, take it ALL off!!!"

??>>


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Almond Joy has nuts, Mounds dont!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANSWER: Noxema Shaving Cream 

NEXT JINGLE:
I'd like to buy the world a home and furnish it with love,

Grow apple trees and honey bees, and snow white turtle doves.

I'd like to teach the world to sing in perfect harmony,

I'd like to buy the world a -------- and keep it company.


----------



## DuchessOfYork (Aug 17, 2008)

...a Coke?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

DuchessOfYork said:


> ...a Coke?



VERY good, Duchess....your turn to "Jingle"


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

DuchessOfYork said:


> ...a Coke?



You're Right! Its your turn to pick a jingle clue.


----------



## DuchessOfYork (Aug 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> You're Right! Its your turn to pick a jingle clue.



ok... let's see...:blush:

Gimme a break!
Gimme a break!
Break me off a piece of that... ____ _____ _____
:bow:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 17, 2008)

Kit Kat Bar

My beer is ---------the dry beer
Think of --------whenever you buy beer
It's refreshing not sweet, it's the extra-dry treat
Won't you try extra-dry --------beer?


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 17, 2008)

sweetnnekked said:


> Kit Kat Bar
> 
> My beer is ---------the dry beer
> Think of --------whenever you buy beer
> ...



*Rheingold*



_____ __ _____
the San Francisco treat
_____ __ _____
the flavor can't be beat ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> *Rheingold*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RICE A RONI!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

Next Jingle:

Go from flat to fluffy with ______ __________!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 18, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Jingle:
> 
> Go from flat to fluffy with ______ __________!





Bumping up this Jingle thread!


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 18, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Jingle:
> 
> Go from flat to fluffy with ______ __________!



*Prell Shampoo*


_Join the ________ people 
feelin' free,feelin' free 
Join the ________ people 
feelin' free,feelin' free 
all across the nation 
it's the ________ generation 
here today 
here to stay 
feelin' free _


----------



## dragorat (Aug 18, 2008)

*Pepsi!
I'm the _____ bandito & I'm here to say
I love _____'s corn chips in a special way.*


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 18, 2008)

Frito's!

"Everybody doesn't like something, but nobody doesn't like ____ ___."


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 18, 2008)

Sara Lee!

You deserve a break today at _____________!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Sara Lee!
> 
> You deserve a break today at _____________!



McDonald's


*NEXT: At work, rest and play, you get three great
tastes in a ____________________*


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: At work, rest and play, you get three great
> tastes in a ____________________*



*Milky Way!*

_It's not a Cola 
there's Colas by the score 
so drink ________ ________ 
the joy of ev'ry boy and girl 
It's the most original soft drink ever in the 
whole wide world 
________ _________

:wubu:


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 18, 2008)

_______what you see is what you get when you buy ____________


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> *Milky Way!*
> 
> _It's not a Cola
> there's Colas by the score
> ...



*Dr. Pepper*


NEXT: Double your pleasure, double your fun with ___________


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT: Double your pleasure, double your fun with ___________Double Mint Gum.

NEXT JINGLE:
____ ____ _____ ______ What kind of kids eat _____ _______ 
Fat kids skinny kids, kids who climb on rocks
Tough kids. Sissy kids, even kids with chicken pox love ____ _____
_____ _______ The _____ kids love to bite.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT JINGLE:
> ____ ____ _____ ______ What kind of kids eat _____ _______
> Fat kids skinny kids, kids who climb on rocks
> Tough kids. Sissy kids, even kids with chicken pox love ____ _____
> _____ _______ The _____ kids love to bite.



*Armour Hot Dogs*

NEXT:
_We love to fly and it shows_


----------



## Mathias (Aug 18, 2008)

I _____ _____ _____, wherever it goes
to the colors of fruit, wherever they grow!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 18, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> *Armour Hot Dogs*
> 
> NEXT:
> _We love to fly and it shows_



Delta Airlines


Matt, you have to guess the jingle to post yours buddy!

Next Jingle:

Like a good neighbor, _____ _____ is there!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 18, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Delta Airlines
> 
> 
> Matt, you have to guess the jingle to post yours buddy!
> ...



state Farm?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 18, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> state Farm?



You got it! Next Jingle plz...


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope its alright, I'm gonna post a new jingle to get us going again.
NEXT JINGLE: I am stuck on ______ cause _______ stuck on me.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Aug 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I hope its alright, I'm gonna post a new jingle to get us going again.
> NEXT JINGLE: I am stuck on ______ cause _______ stuck on me.



I am stuck on Bandaids 'cause Bandaids' stuck on me.

This one might be too tough:

"How do your like your coffee?"
"I like my Coffee __________"

If that's to tough, how about:

"Hi, Guy".


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 19, 2008)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> I am stuck on Bandaids 'cause Bandaids' stuck on me.
> 
> This one might be too tough:
> 
> ...



Uh...can you give us a bit more than that??

Is it "I like my coffee BLACK?"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Next Jingle:

"Bring out the flavor, bring out the zest
Just bring out the ___________ and bring out the BEST!"


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Jingle:
> 
> "Bring out the flavor, bring out the zest
> Just bring out the ___________ and bring out the BEST!"



*Hellmann's*
(I think?)

Anyhow, this next one isn't really a "jingle" but ...

_Mama Mia! That's a spicy meat-a-ball!_


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> *Hellmann's*
> (I think?)
> 
> Anyhow, this next one isn't really a "jingle" but ...
> ...



Plop Plop Fizz Fizz, oh what a relief it is.....ALKA SELTZER!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

What do you want, 
When you gotta eat somethin',
And it's gotta be sweet,
And it's gotta be a lot,
And you gotta have it now?
What do you want?

Lip-smacking'
Whip-crackin'
Paddywhackin'
Knickaknackin'
Silabawhackin'
Scalawhackin'
--------------in
____________

What do you get,
When you open the top,
And look inside,
And smack your lips,
And turn it over,
And spill it out?
What do you get?

Lip-smacking'
Whipcrackin'
Paddywhackin'
Olagazackin'
Infolackin'
Alliganackin'
________in__
___________


----------



## B-Enhanced (Aug 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> What do you want,
> When you gotta eat somethin',
> And it's gotta be sweet,
> And it's gotta be a lot,
> ...





Cracker Jack!

(With Jack Gilford btw)


"Fresh and fizzy... lemon light, ________ never spoils... your appetite!"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

"Fresh and fizzy... lemon light, ________ never spoils... your appetite!"



Is it VEEP??


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Fresh and fizzy... lemon light, ________ never spoils... your appetite!"
> 
> 
> 
> Is it VEEP??



I think that's right G/F pick the next jingle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Gimme a break, gimme a break....break me off a piece of that ____ ____ ____!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

Gimme a break, gimme a break....break me off a piece of that ____ ____ ____!
ANSWER: Kit Kat Bar :eat2:
NEXT JINGLE: It's not nice to fool Mother Nature
If you think it's butter
But it's not
It's ________.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT JINGLE: It's not nice to fool Mother Nature
> If you think it's butter
> But it's not
> It's ________.



Chiffon Margarine!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

"Softens your hands while you do the dishes"


Name that product!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Softens your hands while you do the dishes"
> 
> 
> Name that product!



Palmolive



"MunchaBuncha MunchaBuncha MunchaBuncha"


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 21, 2008)

Fritos Corn Chips.

See the USA
In Your _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _......


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Fritos Corn Chips.
> 
> See the USA
> In Your _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _......



ANSWER: Chevrolet 

NEXT JINGLE:

Ooey, gooey, rich and chewy inside.
Golden, flaky, tender cakey outside.
Wrap the inside in the outside,
Is it good? Darn tootin'
Doin' the big ________.
(Here's the tricky part)
The big ________.
(One more time)
The big ________.


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Answer: Fig Newtons!

Jingle: I've been using ______'_ ___ ____ on dirt and grease and grime, now the dirt is finished, but the finish is fine.


----------



## Ashlynne (Aug 22, 2008)

Hiya Smushy!!



Smushygirl said:


> Jingle: I've been using ______'_ ___ ____ on dirt and grease and grime, now the dirt is finished, but the finish is fine.



*Murphy's Oil Soap*

_________ the ____, 
________ will go with you when you explore.
Just pull the leash, he'll go for a walk ..._


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Hiya Smushy!!
> 
> 
> _________ the ____,
> ...



Hey Ash, finally got a new keyboard!!!

*Digger the Dog*

________ is the one ____ to have when you're having more than one!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 22, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Hey Ash, finally got a new keyboard!!!
> 
> *Digger the Dog*
> 
> ________ is the one ____ to have when you're having more than one!





Shaeffer Beer! (excuse the spelling)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 22, 2008)

"When you say _________________ - you've said it all!"


----------



## dragorat (Aug 22, 2008)

*Budweiser!
I am Stuck on ________ cause _________'s stuck on me!*


----------



## runnerman (Aug 23, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Budweiser!
> I am Stuck on ________ cause _________'s stuck on me!*




Band Aid!


_______ gets rid of dirt and grime, and grease in just a minute,


_______ will clean your whole house, and everything that's in it,


_______, ________, _________ .


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Band Aid!
> 
> 
> _______ gets rid of dirt and grime, and grease in just a minute,
> ...



Answer: Mr. Clean


*NEXT: Meet the Swinger, __________ Swinger. It's more than a camera, it's almost alive, it's only 19 dollars and 95." *


----------



## runnerman (Aug 23, 2008)

*NEXT: Meet the Swinger, __________ Swinger. It's more than a camera, it's almost alive, it's only 19 dollars and 95." *[/QUOTE]

Polaroid


Come to where the flavor is, come to ______ ______. 

[cough, cough]


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

runnerman said:


> *NEXT: Meet the Swinger, __________ Swinger. It's more than a camera, it's almost alive, it's only 19 dollars and 95." *



Polaroid


Come to where the flavor is, come to ______ ______. 

[cough, cough] [/QUOTE]

MARLBORO COUNTRY (your cough gave it away!)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

"Have it your way at _________ _____"


----------



## runnerman (Aug 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Have it your way at _________ _____"




Burger King!



With a name like _____________ , it's got to be good!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

runnerman said:


> With a name like _____________ , it's got to be good!



answer: Smucker's 



NEXT: The best part of waking up is _____________ in your cup!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: Smucker's
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT: The best part of waking up is _____________ in your cup!



FOLGERS! Yummmm :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

"Everybody doesn't like something....BUT

Nobody doesn't like ______ ____!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Everybody doesn't like something....BUT
> 
> Nobody doesn't like ______ ____!"



answer: Sara Lee

NEXT: Inviting workers everywhere to the pause that refreshes with ice-cold ______________


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: Sara Lee
> 
> NEXT: Inviting workers everywhere to the pause that refreshes with ice-cold ______________




COCA COLA!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

"Time out for the tiny little ___ ____ in _____ ___!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Time out for the tiny little ___ ____ in _____ ___!"



tea leaves in Tetley Tea


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

There's no wrong way to eat a _____________________!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> There's no wrong way to eat a _____________________!



Reeses!

:eat2::eat2: :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

“At work, rest and play, you get three great tastes in a_______ ______"


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 24, 2008)

At work, rest and play, you get three great tastes in a_______ ______" Milky Way!:eat2:
NEXT JINGLE:
Who wears short shorts
We wear short shorts
If you dare wear short shorts
_____ for short shorts.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Who wears short shorts
> We wear short shorts
> If you dare wear short shorts
> _____ for short shorts.


Nair.

Next:

"The one and only cereal
That comes in the shape of animals."


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Nair.
> 
> Next:
> 
> ...


Answer: Crispy Critters 

NEXT JINGLE:"The world looks mighty good to me, cause _____ _____ are all I see
Whatever it is I think I see, becomes a _______ _____ to me
_______ _____ how I love your chocolatey chew
_______ ______ I think I'm in love with you
Whatever it is I think I see, becomes a _______ _____ to me."


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Crispy Critters
> 
> NEXT JINGLE:"The world looks mighty good to me, cause _____ _____ are all I see
> Whatever it is I think I see, becomes a _______ _____ to me
> ...



ANSWER: Tootsie Rolls

NEXT JINGLE:
Oh Oh Oh
ice cold milk and
an____ cookie
they forever go together
what a classic combination
when a dark delicious cookie
meets that icy cold sensation
like the one and only
crispy crunchy
choc O late
___________.


----------



## TotallyReal (Aug 27, 2008)

The only old commercial I remember is the one for the Crossfire boardgame, and eliminating the word "Crossfire" basically takes away 95% of the jingle's lyrics


----------



## runnerman (Aug 28, 2008)

NEXT JINGLE:
Oh Oh Oh
ice cold milk and
an____ cookie
they forever go together
what a classic combination
when a dark delicious cookie
meets that icy cold sensation
like the one and only
crispy crunchy
choc O late
___________.[/QUOTE]

Oreo ?

If I'm right, here's my next offering:

Ooo. what lather! Shampoo lather! 
Ooo, feel shampoo clean all over with _______ !


----------



## runnerman (Aug 29, 2008)

Geez, I hate it when I kill threads. The answer to this one . . .

Ooo. what lather! Shampoo lather! 
Ooo, feel shampoo clean all over with _______ ![/QUOTE]


. . . is Zest.



Okay, let's try again. How about this:

"Here comes the King, here comes the big number one . . .

when you say __________, you've said it all."


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 30, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Okay, let's try again. How about this:
> 
> "Here comes the King, here comes the big number one . . .
> 
> when you say __________, you've said it all."


Budweiser.

Here's another one:

"Hold the pickles, hold the lettuce.
Special orders don't upset us.
All we ask is that you let us
Serve it your way.

Have it your way
Have it your way
Have it your way at ___________ _______"


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Budweiser.
> 
> Here's another one:
> 
> ...



ANSWER: Burger King

NEXT JINGLE: mmm mmm good
mmm mmm good
Thats what ______ _____ is
mmm mmm good.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Burger King
> 
> NEXT JINGLE: mmm mmm good
> mmm mmm good
> ...



Answer: Campbell's Soup


NEXT JINGLE: Call _______________, that's the name 
And away go troubles down the drain


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Campbell's Soup
> 
> 
> NEXT JINGLE: Call _______________, that's the name
> And away go troubles down the drain



ANSWER: ROTO ROOTER

NEXT JINGLE:Crispety, crunchety, peanut-buttery__________.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 31, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: ROTO ROOTER
> 
> NEXT JINGLE:Crispety, crunchety, peanut-buttery__________.



BUTTERFINGERS!!!

Next Jingle:

"So kiss a little longer, hold hands a little longer, hold tight a little longer. Longer with Big Red.

That_____ _______ freshness lasts right through it. Your fresh breath goes on and on while you chew it. Say goodbye a little longer; make it last a little longer. Give your breath long lasting freshness with _____ _____."


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 1, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> BUTTERFINGERS!!!
> 
> Next Jingle:
> 
> ...



ANSWER: Big Red

NEXT JINGLE:I don't want no sandwich, don't want no mac and cheese, I want some fun piled on a bun. I want a __________ please.


----------



## dragorat (Sep 1, 2008)

*MANWICH!
Try this oldies....
You can trust your car 
to the man who wears the star
The BIG bright __________ Star!*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 1, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *MANWICH!
> Try this oldies....
> You can trust your car
> to the man who wears the star
> The BIG bright __________ Star!*



TEXACO! I think!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 1, 2008)

Next Jingle:

"You've come a long way baby, to get where you've gotten today.

You've got your own cigarette now baby, you've come a long long way"

Anyone know what brand?


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 1, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Jingle:
> 
> "You've come a long way baby, to get where you've gotten today.
> 
> ...


ANSWER: Virginia Slims
NEXT JINGLE:My dog's faster than your dog, my dog's bigger than yours. My dog's better 'cause he gets _____ ___ ______ My dog's better than yours.


----------



## dragorat (Sep 1, 2008)

*Thick you're right.
S&S...the answer is Kennel Ration
NEXT: 
What walks down stairs without a care & makes the happiest sound
A spring,a spring a magical thing
Everyone knows it's _______*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 1, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Thick you're right.
> S&S...the answer is Kennel Ration
> NEXT:
> What walks down stairs without a care & makes the happiest sound
> ...





S L I N K E Y!!! My favorite toy!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 1, 2008)

"I'd walk a mile for a ______"


----------



## dragorat (Sep 1, 2008)

*Camel!
______ Tastes good like a cigarette should!*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 1, 2008)

Winston.

_ _ _ _ _ _ 

_______ MAKES THE VERY BEST

CHOCOLATE!


----------



## runnerman (Sep 2, 2008)

N. E. S. T. L. E. S. Nestles makes the very best. Chocolate!


See the U.S. A. in your ________________ .


----------



## dragorat (Sep 2, 2008)

*Cheverolet!
There's something about an ________ man!*


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Cheverolet!
> There's something about an ________ man!*



Answer: Aqua Velva
NEXT JINGLE: Here's to good friends tonight is kind of special
So the beer we'll pour must say something more somehow
So tonight tonight let it be ____________.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Aqua Velva
> NEXT JINGLE: Here's to good friends tonight is kind of special
> So the beer we'll pour must say something more somehow
> So tonight tonight let it be ____________.


Loenbrau.

Get a ____ 2-in-one collar at your favorite store,
And teach a flea it's no fun to be a flea anymore.


----------



## runnerman (Sep 4, 2008)

Hartz


Let's sing a song for _______ _______,
The sugar sweet cereal that's fun to munch,
made for breakfast or even lunch, 
no amount of milk will make it lose it's ______,
So all ashore that's going ashore,
Get _______ ________ at your grocery store,
Get _______ ________ at your grocery store! (Whew)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Let's sing a song for _______ _______,
> The sugar sweet cereal that's fun to munch,
> made for breakfast or even lunch,
> no amount of milk will make it lose it's ______,
> ...



*Cap N Crunch*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Next: Oh ________, I'm glad they put real borax in you."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Cap N Crunch*
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Next: Oh ________, I'm glad they put real borax in you."



FAB!


Next Jingle:

"______________________ is that heavenly coffee....heavenly coffee....heavenly coffee.... ________________is that heavenly coffee....better coffee a Millionaire's money can't buy!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "______________________ is that heavenly coffee....heavenly coffee....heavenly coffee.... ________________is that heavenly coffee....better coffee a Millionaire's money can't buy!"



Chock Full o' Nuts 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

NEXT: Can you hear me now? Good.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Chock Full o' Nuts
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> NEXT: Can you hear me now? Good.



Hey My Maria!

VERIZON


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 4, 2008)

Next Jingle:

I'd walk a mile for a ______.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Jingle:
> 
> I'd walk a mile for a ______.



Camel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

NEXT: The greatest tasting pizza under one roof. 


**Hi Chikie!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Camel
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...





PIZZA HUT!!!


Next Jingle:

I'd rather fight than switch!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Jingle:
> 
> I'd rather fight than switch!



US Tareyton smokers 



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
NEXT:

Between love and madness lies Obsession.


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> US Tareyton smokers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ANSWER: Calvin Klein
NEXT JINGLE:
___________ big,
Yeah, yeah, yeah.
It's not small,
No, no, no.
___________ got
A big, big taste.
A big, big crunch
For a big, big bite!


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 6, 2008)

Honeycomb I think thats right

If I am correct my jingle is.
__ ___ the snack that smiles back until you bit their heads off.




sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Calvin Klein
> NEXT JINGLE:
> ___________ big,
> Yeah, yeah, yeah.
> ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 6, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Honeycomb I think thats right
> 
> If I am correct my jingle is.
> __ ___ the snack that smiles back until you bit their heads off.





GOLDFISH!

Love those little guys!


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 6, 2008)

You know my daughter is the one that asked me once if that is what the jingle really said and I had to wait 3 days to hear it to make sure lol... Your turn




ThikJerseyChik said:


> GOLDFISH!
> 
> Love those little guys!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 6, 2008)

"It's the most original soft drink in the whole wide world"

_____________________


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 6, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "It's the most original soft drink in the whole wide world"
> 
> _____________________



ANSWER: Dr. Pepper :eat2:
NEXT JINGLE:Watch it wiggle, see it jiggle. Cool and smoothy, ________ gelatin. Of all desserts you'll love the one that tastes so lights and makes such fun. Make _______ gelatin and make some fun. _ _ _ _ _ !


----------



## runnerman (Sep 7, 2008)

NEXT JINGLE:Watch it wiggle, see it jiggle. Cool and smoothy, ________ gelatin. Of all desserts you'll love the one that tastes so lights and makes such fun. Make _______ gelatin and make some fun. _ _ _ _ _ !


I believe the correct answer is "Jello brand" (you've got to say "brand").

If I'm right, the next one is this:

_________ _____ popcorn, the magic treat,
As much fun to make as it is to eat!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

runnerman said:


> _________ _____ popcorn, the magic treat,
> As much fun to make as it is to eat!



Jiffy Pop


NEXT: The Original T.V. Dinner


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The Original T.V. Dinner


Swanson.

Next: A little dab will do ya


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Swanson.
> 
> Next: A little dab will do ya





Brillcream!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

Next Jingle:

"Isn't life juicy?"


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Jingle:
> 
> "Isn't life juicy?"



Starburts!


*NEXT: "Don't hate me because I'm beautiful."*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pantene



How many licks does it take to get to the center?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Pantene
> 
> 
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center?



Hiya GEF! :kiss2:

Tootsie Pops!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

There is no other one
There's only something less
Because the King of Beers
Is leading all the rest
When you say "_________"
You've said it all


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 7, 2008)

Budweiser.

Next jingle - a real oldie:

"_________-_______ hits the spot.
Twelve full ounces - that's a lot!
Twice as much for a nickel too.
__________-_______ is the drink for you!"


----------



## northwesterner (Sep 7, 2008)

CocaCola or PepsiCola?

This may be hard:
YoHo-YoHo-YoHo-YoHo
Howdy's Doodyville Friends All Know
That _____ ____ will help you grow
Hurrah for the _____ Bakers


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 8, 2008)

northwesterner said:


> CocaCola or PepsiCola?
> 
> This may be hard:
> YoHo-YoHo-YoHo-YoHo
> ...


It was Pepsi.

I think yours was Wonder Bread.

Here's snother oldie:

"Let _____ Put You In The Driver's Seat"


----------



## northwesterner (Sep 8, 2008)

I think I just saw that one....Hertz?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Post a new jingle


----------



## northwesterner (Sep 8, 2008)

Use ____ the foaming cleanser
get things clean
Just like a whip
You'll star paying the....
When you start cleaning with ____

...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

northwesterner said:


> Use ____ the foaming cleanser
> get things clean
> Just like a whip
> You'll star paying the....
> ...



Ajax


NEXT: Everybody doesn't like something, but nobody doesn't like ____________.


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Ajax
> 
> 
> NEXT: Everybody doesn't like something, but nobody doesn't like ____________.



ANSWER: Sara Lee :eat2:

NEXT JINGLE: When it says ____ _____ _____ on the label label label
You will like it like it like it on your table table table.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 8, 2008)

Libbys Libbys Libbys!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 8, 2008)

Libbys


"It's _____, it's ____, for fun it's a wonderful toy. It's ____, it's _____, it's fun for a girl and a boy."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 8, 2008)

There's only one thing worse in this universe: That's no ______ ______ at all. :eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "It's _____, it's ____, for fun it's a wonderful toy. It's ____, it's _____, it's fun for a girl and a boy."




Slinky!



NEXT: Put a ______________in your mouth and get a bang
out of life


----------



## runnerman (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Put a ______________in your mouth and get a bang
out of life[/QUOTE]

Tic Tac


NEXT (an old one):

Move ahead with _______,
Way ahead, out ahead in your _________,
Move ahead with _______,
Let everyone follow you!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 9, 2008)

BUMPing this thread up!!!


----------



## runnerman (Sep 10, 2008)

Arrgh! I'm such a thread killer! Sorry, everyone. The answer to this one was Mercury!

NEXT (an old one):

Move ahead with _______,
Way ahead, out ahead in your _________,
Move ahead with _______,
Let everyone follow you![/QUOTE]


Here's an easy one:

With a bar of ______ ______ in your hand,
It's like takin' a shower in Ireland!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Here's an easy one:
> 
> With a bar of ______ ______ in your hand,
> It's like takin' a shower in Ireland!



Answer: Irish Spring


*NEXT: 99 and 44/100% percent pure*


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Irish Spring
> 
> 
> *NEXT: 99 and 44/100% percent pure*



ANSWER: Ivory Soap

NEXT JINGLE: 
"All my men wear____________ or they wear nothing at all


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2008)

Stetson?

Has this one been done?

Plop plop fizz fizz oh what a relief it is......


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 10, 2008)

Alka Seltzer

My bologna has a first name its_____ 
My bologna has a second name it's_____
Oh I love to eat it every day and if you ask me why i'll say
____________ has a way with b-o-l-o-g=n-a


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2008)

Oscar Mayer



I can bring home the bacon, ________
Fry it up in a pan,______
but never ever let you forget you're a man 
because I'm a womaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn with __________


----------



## runnerman (Sep 11, 2008)

I can bring home the bacon, ________
Fry it up in a pan,______
but never ever let you forget you're a man 
because I'm a womaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn with __________[/QUOTE]

Enjoli

With vast respect to the Green Eyed Fairy, I believe she made a minor, um, error in a previous answer, since all MY men wear English Leather, or they wear nothing at all.

A minor quibble, a mere technicality, a slip that anyone could have made. 

GEF's royal stature is in no way diminished in my eyes by her limited knowledge of classic mens fragrances!

And now, the next one:

_________, a little dab 'll do ya!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

runnerman said:


> _________, a little dab 'll do ya!




Bryl-Cream



Next: _________, it's the quicker picker-upper!


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 11, 2008)

Bounty

Pardon Me, Would You Have Any_____ _______


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 11, 2008)

Grey Poupon!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 11, 2008)

Step up to _______ ________!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Step up to _______ ________!



BUMPing this up, someone should get this soon.....hope it isn't too hard!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> BUMPing this up, someone should get this soon.....hope it isn't too hard!



Answer: Dutch Masters
NEXT JINGLE : The neat round spaghetti you can eat with a spoon
Uh Oh! ______________


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Dutch Masters
> NEXT JINGLE : The neat round spaghetti you can eat with a spoon
> Uh Oh! ______________



Spaghettio's
If I am right here is mine
What would you dooo ooo for a _______ __


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Spaghettio's
> If I am right here is mine
> What would you dooo ooo for a _______ __



answer: Klondike bar
NEXT JINGLE : Ask any mermaid you happen to see
What's the best tuna _____________.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> answer: Klondike bar
> NEXT JINGLE : Ask any mermaid you happen to see
> What's the best tuna _____________.





Chicken of the Sea! (bok bok!)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

"_____ ________ gets you so clean, your mother won't know you!"


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "_____ ________ gets you so clean, your mother won't know you!"



ANSWER: Mr. Bubble
NEXT JINGLE: DOES SHE OR DOESN'T SHE?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Mr. Bubble
> NEXT JINGLE: DOES SHE OR DOESN'T SHE?



She does!!! Ms. Clairol!!!




"____________ tastes good like a cigarette should!"


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 12, 2008)

Winston.

"It's all vegetable.It's digestible."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Winston.
> 
> "It's all vegetable.It's digestible."



CRISCO




If he kissed you once, will he kiss you again?


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 13, 2008)

I admit I am stumped




ThikJerseyChik said:


> CRISCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

haven't a clue on that one


----------



## runnerman (Sep 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> haven't a clue on that one




Certs!


Next one:


The anme that's known is _____________,
Where the rubber meets the road!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Next one:
> 
> 
> The anme that's known is _____________,
> Where the rubber meets the road!



*Answer: Firestone*


NEXT: When it absolutely, positively has to be there overnight.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Certs!
> 
> 
> Next one:
> ...






Very good, Runner...did you switch 'name' for 'anme' to cornfuse us???


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Answer: Firestone*
> 
> 
> NEXT: When it absolutely, positively has to be there overnight.



FedEx!

Next Jingle!

This is the place to be - on ________


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Jingle!
> 
> This is the place to be - on ________




ABC ?? (must enter 10 characters)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ABC ?? (must enter 10 characters)



Yes ma'am! Your turn!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

NEXT:

A sloppy-joe is a sandwich, but a ________________ is a meal!"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT:
> 
> A sloppy-joe is a sandwich, but a ________________ is a meal!"




MANWICH! yum:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

"Manly, yes, but I like it too!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Manly, yes, but I like it too!"



Stetson cologne ?


----------



## runnerman (Sep 15, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Manly, yes, but I like it too!"




Sorry Maria. This one is Irish Spring. (I always laughed when the manly guy in the commercial would slice the bar of soap open with a knife, revealing . . . that it looks just the same on the inside as it does on the outside!)


Next one:


Silly Rabbit. ________ are for kids!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 15, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Sorry Maria. This one is Irish Spring. (I always laughed when the manly guy in the commercial would slice the bar of soap open with a knife, revealing . . . that it looks just the same on the inside as it does on the outside!)
> 
> 
> Next one:
> ...



Trix! And sometimes for silly wabbits!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 15, 2008)

Monday Morning Jingle:

Put a Tiger in your tank!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 15, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Monday Morning Jingle:
> 
> Put a Tiger in your tank!!!



Come ON people, who knows this one???


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 16, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Monday Morning Jingle:
> 
> Put a Tiger in your tank!!!


Originally Esso - now Exxon.

"After you shave your face
Put on _____ ____ _____
'Cause it cools, cools, cools
Rather than burns."


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 17, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Originally Esso - now Exxon.
> 
> "After you shave your face
> Put on _____ ____ _____
> ...



I think we're all stumped, can we have a hint please?:huh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

BUMPing it up!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "After you shave your face
> Put on _____ ____ _____
> 'Cause it cools, cools, cools
> Rather than burns."



Is it Mennen Skin Bracer??


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Is it Mennen Skin Bracer??



I think you're right Chickie, start a new jingle for us.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 19, 2008)

_____ - the mad mad mad cola!


----------



## runnerman (Sep 20, 2008)

_____ - the mad mad mad cola!


RC -- Royal Crown


Keeping with the soft drink theme:


It's _______, for those who think young.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

runnerman said:


> _____ - the mad mad mad cola!
> 
> 
> RC -- Royal Crown
> ...




PEPSI! :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

____ _____ makes Chinese Food swing American!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> ____ _____ makes Chinese Food swing American!



Is it La Choy?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

BINGO!

Jingle away, girlie!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

New Jingle: Just a sprinkle a day helps keep odor away....
So have your self a sprinkle today.........
_______ to_______


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> New Jingle: Just a sprinkle a day helps keep odor away....
> So have your self a sprinkle today.........
> _______ to_______



Shower to shower!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Were having ______ ____ ________

_____ ____ ______fun to eat

_____ ____ ______full of meat

_____ ____ ______ really neat 

Hooray, for ______ _____ _______

Whee! From Chef Boy R Di


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Needs another BUMP


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Were having ______ ____ ________
> 
> _____ ____ ______fun to eat
> 
> ...



Is it Beef a roni?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

^^^Hiya G/F! I was wondering when you were gonna come and save the 'jingle' day and 

YES

it's Beef A Roni!

Next Jingle please! :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 22, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Jingle please! :wubu: :kiss2:


'Take -------. and FEEL STRONGER FAST!!!"


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> 'Take -------. and FEEL STRONGER FAST!!!"



ANSWER: Geritol

NEXT JINGLE : I can't seem to forget her, her __________ stays on my mind.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Geritol
> 
> NEXT JINGLE : I can't seem to forget her, her __________ stays on my mind.



Wind Song


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

"____________ tastes better, tastes fresher too...

then any other Menthol Cigarette!"


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "____________ tastes better, tastes fresher too...
> 
> then any other Menthol Cigarette!"



ANSWER: Newport
NEXT JINGLE: You taste seven different fruits in ______ ______
How would you like a nice _______ ________.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2008)

Fruit roll-up?
Star burst?
Jolly Rancher?


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fruit roll-up?
> Star burst?
> Jolly Rancher?



Nope actually its Hawaiian Punch 
Somebody start another Jingle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

"You'll stop paying the elbow tax, when you start cleaning with ____".


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Newport
> NEXT JINGLE: You taste seven different fruits in ______ ______
> How would you like a nice _______ ________.


Hawaiian Punch.

'____________ - a silly millimeter longer".


----------



## runnerman (Sep 23, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Hawaiian Punch.
> 
> '____________ - a silly millimeter longer".





Ooh! I get to do a double!

101, a silly millimeter longer. (Now that was a tobacco product that lasted!)

And with Ajax, you stop paying the elbow tax!


Next one is easy:

Double your pleasure,
Double your fun,
With _________, __________, _________ gum!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Double mint gum



"Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, it's a great feeling!"


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 23, 2008)

I sooo know this but can't think of it:doh:




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Double mint gum
> 
> 
> 
> "Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, it's a great feeling!"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, it's a great feeling!"




Pearl Drops Tooth Polish!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 23, 2008)

"Cleans your breath while it cleans your teeth."

What was it??


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Cleans your breath while it cleans your teeth."
> 
> What was it??


Dentyne?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 23, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Dentyne?



Nope, sorry...guess again.....


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2008)

This is not a jingle, but a interesting shopping tidbit. I went to SAM's today and was browsing the DVD racks looking for neat new titles. They had a DVD realeased that was a compilation of old B&W commercials from the 40's, 50's, 60's, and 70's for those of you who are commercial junkies. It looked pretty neat. I may have to go back and get it for myself. (Right now, I am on a one or two DVD ration and I have already bought my allowance for the month.)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> OK, let's try this. Pick an old jingle/ad and leave out the product name...see who can guess what the advertisement is for. The person who names it can start the next jingle!



I searched the thread and found no mention of it.

"(da da da) is so good to eat
That we have it every day.
It makes us strong as we sing this song
And it makes us shout 'HOORAY'!
It's good for growing babies And grownups, too, to eat,
For all the family's breakfast
You can't beat (da da da)." 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

OK - Cream of Wheat, the commercial as sung on "Let's Pretend". Wiki lists this fine old radio precursor to Sesame Street as in broadcast from the '30s through the mid '50s. I was born in 1937 and listened to it regularly through the '40s and into the '50s - a welcome escape from WWII news.

Heh! Heh! Old Ho Ho does SO enjoy pulling out these old chestnuts and dangling them in front of those of you who were born with a TV remote in your hand. Do you know that there was a time when WE ACTUALLY HAD TO WALK ACROSS THE ROOM to change the station on the radio - and later, on the TV too. 

And it was uphill both ways.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Cleans your breath while it cleans your teeth."
> 
> What was it??



Colgate toothpaste. And I didn't have to look it up either! Sorry about posting the C.O.W. commercial before guessing this one. I didn't quite catch on to the rules of the game. But I guess this makes it official anyway.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Colgate toothpaste. And I didn't have to look it up either! Sorry about posting the C.O.W. commercial before guessing this one. I didn't quite catch on to the rules of the game. But I guess this makes it official anyway.



Actually, the original jingle was for "Colgate Dental Creme" back in the 1930's before it was called "toothpaste"

Good guess, HoHo!

"(da da da) is so good to eat
That we have it every day.
It makes us strong as we sing this song
And it makes us shout 'HOORAY'!
It's good for growing babies And grownups, too, to eat,
For all the family's breakfast
You can't beat (da da da)." 


Cream of Wheat!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

_____ ______ _________

The cleanser with the 'Magic Touch'

?? Any guessers ??


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> _____ ______ _________
> 
> The cleanser with the 'Magic Touch'
> 
> ?? Any guessers ??


Answer: Blue Dutch Cleanser
NEXT JINGLE: I like bread and butter, I like toast and jam, 
I like the taste of ________ _______ it's my favorite brand.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 24, 2008)

Sunbeam bread

Here's one

Take a sniff, pull it out, the taste is gonna move you when you pop it in your mouth. 

ps. get your minds out of the gutter


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Sunbeam bread
> 
> Here's one
> 
> ...



Oh heck Jim...you aren't ANY fun!!

DRAKES CAKES??


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Oh heck Jim...you aren't ANY fun!!
> 
> DRAKES CAKES??



Actually I think it's Juicy Fruit Gum?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Actually, the original jingle was for "Colgate Dental Creme" back in the 1930's before it was called "toothpaste"
> 
> Good guess, HoHo!
> 
> ...



TJC - Did you know it, or did you scroll down to the bottom of my post? If the latter, were you a "Let's Pretend" kid too?

I was born in 1937 and remember the Colgate slogan from my early years as a radio listener. I didn't know about Dental Creme part, so (Heh! Heh!) I guess you must be a LOT older than I am! Were you pretty good at jiggling the cat whisker on those crystal sets? Did you grow your own cactus needles for your phonograph?

Speaking of that, I'll insert a bit of fun that Mrs Ho Ho and I have in bed. (Kiddies can leave the room; dirty minded oldsters are warned that they will be disappointed.) We always wake up a bit earlier than we have to, just to get in a bit of creative cuddling. I'll 'spoon' her for a bit and then she'll roll over to hug me. As she rolls, I'll pretend she is an Edison cylinder phonograph, trace a groove on her body with my finger, and sing "I love you truly" in a reedy, scratchy voice (comes natural so early in the morning.)

Now, can anyone top that for sheer corn?


----------



## moore2me (Sep 24, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> .
> Heh! Heh! Old Ho Ho does SO enjoy pulling out these old chestnuts and dangling them in front of those of you who were born with a TV remote in your hand. Do you know that there was a time when WE ACTUALLY HAD TO WALK ACROSS THE ROOM to change the station on the radio - and later, on the TV too.
> 
> And it was uphill both ways.



In Arkansas, not only did we have to walk across the room to change the channel, we had to spend at least five minutes fiddling with the rabbit ear antennas trying to get a good reception. Sometimes we had to send brother outside to turn the outdoor antenna and post a middle man to holler at him thru the window, "better" or "worse". Good times. Needless to say we didn't do a lot of channel surfing.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> In Arkansas, not only did we have to walk across the room to change the channel, we had to spend at least five minutes fiddling with the rabbit ear antennas trying to get a good reception. Sometimes we had to send brother outside to turn the outdoor antenna and post a middle man to holler at him thru the window, "better" or "worse". Good times. Needless to say we didn't do a lot of channel surfing.



Well, that tops me. The first TV sets started showing up in Duluth among my paper route customers around 1950. I was utterly enchanted with the idea of sending pictures through the air. I begged and pleaded to come in and see their sets - typically little 8x10 inch B&W (of course) mounted in huge consoles which contained all the other components. The nearest VHF stations were in Minneapolis, some 150 miles to the south. Duluth sits on a south facing hill, so reception was possible under just the right conditions. The standard Yagi design had not yet permeated all that widely, so there were many fanciful rooftop constructs, looking vaguely like bedsprings mounted on poles.

My dad, never an early adaptor, bought our first set in 1954 when I was a jr. in high school. We had our own local station then, a UHF on channel 38. About the only thing they played was some ancient footage from the California wrestling scene - even some old Gorgeous George matches. But that was enough to get the neighbor kids in droves.

I eventually put a Yagi on the roof, but my interest was FM DXing, not TV. But that's a story for another day.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 25, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> TJC - Did you know it, or did you scroll down to the bottom of my post? If the latter, were you a "Let's Pretend" kid too?
> 
> I was born in 1937 and remember the Colgate slogan from my early years as a radio listener. I didn't know about Dental Creme part, so (Heh! Heh!) I guess you must be a LOT older than I am! Were you pretty good at jiggling the cat whisker on those crystal sets? Did you grow your own cactus needles for your phonograph?



Yes, I knew it...NO I am not older than you...and I was most definately a 'pretend kid'...still am!



NEXT JINGLE:

"you'll wonder where the yellow went (eew) when you brush your teeth with ___________."


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Yes, I knew it...NO I am not older than you...and I was most definately a 'pretend kid'...still am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Green Cement! - Oh, wait. That was the kid's spoof on it. Pretty sure it was Pepsodent. (That's me, not Google.)

Ah - let's see . . .

I'm going to sidetrack this thread for one post to introduce one of my favorite topics. Trying to find a way to make a good Met Opera Quiz question out of it.

Name the classical composition (or compositions) which were used in the theme music for The Lone Ranger. You get a point (and a chance to pose your own question) for every one you can identify.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Actually, the original jingle was for "Colgate Dental Creme" back in the 1930's before it was called "toothpaste"
> 
> Good guess, HoHo!



As I let it roll around in my head, suddenly the whole thing popped out.

*"Brush your teeth with Colgate,
Colgate Dental Creme.
It cleans your breath (sotto voce "What a toothpaste")
While it cleans your teeth (s.v. "Colgate toothpaste"
repeat last two lines.​*
To quote Garrison Keillor "I've got a mind like a steel trap - the kind you have under your sink." You never know what is caught in there, or how long it will take to flush out.


----------



## Smushygirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Green Cement! - Oh, wait. That was the kid's spoof on it. Pretty sure it was Pepsodent. (That's me, not Google.)
> 
> Ah - let's see . . .
> 
> ...



The William Tell Overture by Rossini!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 26, 2008)

Let's get this thread back on track with an automotive slogan:

"The Rear-Engined Road Car"


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 26, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> The William Tell Overture by Rossini!



You're quite right, Smushy. 

While my post may seem a bit off-topic, it really follows the theme, which is (as I interpret it) how those singing commercials and jingos stick in the mind. As I kid, I listened to the Lone Ranger for years, but it wasn't until I was in my early 'teens that the elements of the theme music merged with other sources to form a life long love of classical music (other music too - I'm not that exclusive.) As I was exposed to an increasing number of classical compositions, I began to realize how complex the L.R. theme was. They used selections from many rather well known compositions as bridge music, with a repertoire much larger than what they needed for a single show.

The Wm. Tell Overture is probably the best known, but I have identified at least a dozen over the decades. Trouble is, I forget them and have to dig in my memory to recover even a portion of them.

Here is what comes to mind at the moment.

1. Wm Tell Overture - Rossini
2. Rienzi Overture and fragments from "The Flying Dutchman" - Wagner
3. Les Preludes - Liszt
4. Hebrides Overture (Fingal's Cave) - Mendelssohn

The last time I tried to track down more material with Google, I found nothing. But, as my memory failed me, I tried again and Lo and Behold, found this.

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/596932.html

Thank you Lone Ranger and Tonto. The seeds you planted have served me well.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 26, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Let's get this thread back on track with an automotive slogan:
> 
> "The Rear-Engined Road Car"



Is it Volkswagen?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

BUMPin' it up!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> BUMPin' it up!



I think Volkswagon is probably correct too Chickie should we start a new Jingle?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 28, 2008)

Double your pleasure, double your fun with _______________ ______.


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 28, 2008)

Doublemint Gum by Wrigleys

Oh I wish I was an _____ ______ _______
That is what I truly love to beeeeee
For if I was an ____ _____ ______
Everyone would be in love with meeeeeee.




ThikJerseyChik said:


> Double your pleasure, double your fun with _______________ ______.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 28, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Oh I wish I was an _____ ______ _______
> That is what I truly love to beeeeee
> For if I was an ____ _____ ______
> Everyone would be in love with meeeeeee.





Oscar Mayer Weiner!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 28, 2008)

a palatable confection and a most nourishing food.


________________


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> a palatable confection and a most nourishing food.
> 
> 
> _Hershey's Kisses
> NEXT JINGLE __________ so hot they're cool, so cool they're hot.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ThikJerseyChik said:
> 
> 
> > NEXT JINGLE __________ so hot they're cool, so cool they're hot.
> ...


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> sugar and spice said:
> 
> 
> > Pop Tarts??
> ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

The nighttime, sniffling, sneezing, coughing, aching, stuffy head, fever, so you can rest medicine" ________________


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> The nighttime, sniffling, sneezing, coughing, aching, stuffy head, fever, so you can rest medicine" ________________



NYQUIL! that stuff leaves me hung over 
NEXT JINGLE: I want my baby back,, baby back, baby back, ________ baby back ribs, I want baby back ribs.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NYQUIL! that stuff leaves me hung over
> NEXT JINGLE: I want my baby back,, baby back, baby back, ________ baby back ribs, I want baby back ribs.



CHILIS!!! YUMMMMMMMMMM :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

__________is the one beer to have when you're having more than one!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> __________is the one beer to have when you're having more than one!



SHAEFER!
NEXT JINGLE:I'm -__________ _________ and I've come to say -
Bananas have to ripen in a certain way-
When they are fleck'd with brown and have a golden hue -
Bananas taste the best and are best for you -
You can put them in a salad - You can put them in a pie-aye -
Any way you want to eat them - It's impossible to beat them -
But, bananas like the climate of the very, very tropical equator -
So you should never put bananas in the refrigerator.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

Chiquita Banana!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

"Please don't fiddle with the _______ Middle...the Middle you can Fiddle with."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 30, 2008)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 30, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Please don't fiddle with the _______ Middle...the Middle you can Fiddle with."



I'm stumped girlie:blink:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Is it Volkswagen?


No - it was the Corvair.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "Please don't fiddle with the _______ Middle...the Middle you can Fiddle with."


Oreo.

"Oh, ___ - 
I'm glad - 
They put real Borax in you"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 1, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Oreo.
> 
> "Oh, ___ -
> I'm glad -
> They put real Borax in you"



FAB!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 1, 2008)

You're darned tootin', I love ______ _______!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> You're darned tootin', I love ______ _______!


Fig Newton?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2008)

"It takes two hands to handle a _ _ _ _ _ _ _"


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "It takes two hands to handle a _ _ _ _ _ _ _"



Whopper! YUMMMM:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

Next Jingle: Put a ______ in your mouth and get a bang out of life.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Tic Tac...and Fig Newton was correct!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Brush your breath, brush your breath with ______________!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Brush your breath, brush your breath with ______________!



Answer: Dentine!
NEXT JINGLE:Fresh goes better, ______ freshness, fresh goes better with ______, fresh and full of life!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Dentine!
> NEXT JINGLE:Fresh goes better, ______ freshness, fresh goes better with ______, fresh and full of life!



MENTOS!!! :bow::bow:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

_________ _________, 99 44/100% pure!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> _________ _________, 99 44/100% pure!



Ivory soap?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

yep!!! very good girlie!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

NEW JINGLE: "___________________, my you're looking swell! The cute little doll with the strawberry smell...."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEW JINGLE: "___________________, my you're looking swell! The cute little doll with the strawberry smell...."



strawberry shortcake! :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

_____ _______
_____ _______
Wherever I go, he goes
____ _______
____ _______

I'll teach him everything I know

____ _______
____ _______

____ _______ and me!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> _____ _______
> _____ _______
> Wherever I go, he goes
> ____ _______
> ...



ANSWER: MY BUDDY?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: MY BUDDY?



YES!!! Jingle away, friend! :wubu:


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

NEW JINGLE: Bawk Bawk Thanks Easter Bunny! _________ _____ ______.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEW JINGLE: Bawk Bawk Thanks Easter Bunny! _________ _____ ______.



M&M's?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> M&M's?



Nope, here's a clue: its a candy that comes out around Easter and it has a real bunny in the commercial and it starts with the letter C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

Cadbury Eggs!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Cadbury Eggs!



you Got it! Bawk Bawk! Jingle away Mama


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> you Got it! Bawk Bawk! Jingle away Mama



Bumping this up


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

NEW JINGLE: Betcha bite a chip ________________


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 6, 2008)

Chip a hoy cookies??



sugar and spice said:


> NEW JINGLE: Betcha bite a chip ________________


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 6, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Chip a hoy cookies??


Ye.

(I've been away for a few days, but I'm back now.)

"Taste that beats the others cold - 
_____ pours it on."


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 6, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Taste that beats the others cold -
> _____ pours it on."




Pepsi.


New Jingle:___________, a little dab'll do ya, Use more, only if you dare, But watch out, The gals will all pursue ya,-- They'll love to put their fingers through your hair.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 6, 2008)

MetalGirl said:


> Pepsi.
> 
> 
> New Jingle:___________, a little dab'll do ya, Use more, only if you dare, But watch out, The gals will all pursue ya,-- They'll love to put their fingers through your hair.


Brylcreme.

"Open me first"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Brylcreme.
> 
> "Open me first"



Kodak?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 8, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Kodak?


Correct!!!!! 

Your turn.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 9, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Correct!!!!!
> 
> Your turn.



Thank you!

"Everything's better with ______ _______ on it!"


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 9, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Thank you!
> 
> "Everything's better with ______ _______ on it!"



Blue Bonnet!


_ _ _ _ _ _, ______, oh, oh, oh, it's ______ _______ _____!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2008)

Smushygirl said:


> Blue Bonnet!
> 
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _, ______, oh, oh, oh, it's ______ _______ _____!


Bonomo Turkish Taffy??

Here's one that only people from the New York or Los Angeles areas may remember:

"School bells ring and children sing
'It's back to ____ ____ again.'
Mothers know for better clothes
'It's back to _____ ____ again."
You'll save more on clothes for school - 
Shop at _____ _____."


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Bonomo Turkish Taffy??




Yay! You got it, Wayne!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "School bells ring and children sing
> 'It's back to ____ ____ again.'
> Mothers know for better clothes
> 'It's back to _____ ____ again."
> ...





Forman Mills ???


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Forman Mills ???


Nope.

Hint - the store had a man's name, such as "John Smith".


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 10, 2008)

Robert Hall(s)?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 10, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Robert Hall(s)?


THAT'S RIGHT!!!!


Your turn, TJC.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

"call For ___________ ____________!"


----------



## dragorat (Oct 11, 2008)

*"call For ___________ ____________!"
__________________
Phillip Morris cigarettes!
_________ the 3 sneeze tissue!
*


----------



## dragorat (Oct 12, 2008)

*DId I go back TOO far for you people?Maybe I should give a hint?*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 12, 2008)

Not yet.....be patient...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 12, 2008)

Is it Kleenex??


----------



## dragorat (Oct 12, 2008)

*No not Kleenex....Here's the hint....it's an old Jimmy Durante comercial....AAAAAAAAAAAAAchachachacha!*


----------



## runnerman (Oct 13, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *No not Kleenex....Here's the hint....it's an old Jimmy Durante comercial....AAAAAAAAAAAAAchachachacha!*



Scotties. (Good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.)

Next one:

Charlie says, love my ________ ___ __________,
Charlie says, really rings the bell,
Charlie says, love my ________ ___ __________,
Don't know any other candy that I love so well.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 13, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Scotties. (Good night Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are.)
> 
> Next one:
> 
> ...


Good & Plenty.

Next one:

"The Quality Goes In Before The Name Goes On".


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Good & Plenty.
> 
> Next one:
> 
> "The Quality Goes In Before The Name Goes On".




Zenith?????


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 13, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Zenith?????


Yes!!!!

Your turn!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2008)

"__ ___ - we bring good things to living, we bring good things to life!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "__ ___ - we bring good things to living, we bring good things to life!"



GE (General Electric)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Please don't squeeze the ______________________!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2008)

Charmin! Where's Mr. Whipple??


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi everyone ok if I start a new jingle?
NEW JINGLE: The incredible edible ______.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hi everyone ok if I start a new jingle?
> NEW JINGLE: The incredible edible ______.



Egg ??? >>>


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Egg ??? >>>



Yep Your right Maria! Your turn to start a jingle.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

_____ __________ gets you so clean your mother won't know you


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's one - it's the company my late father worked at for 24 years:

"_____ - The Most Trusted Name in Electronics"


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's one - it's the company my late father worked at for 24 years:
> 
> "_____ - The Most Trusted Name in Electronics"



You forgot to answer the Jingle ahead of you


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> _____ __________ gets you so clean your mother won't know you



Is it Mr. Bubble?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Is it Mr. Bubble?



You are right Sugar!!!! Yeah!!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's one - it's the company my late father worked at for 24 years:
> 
> "_____ - The Most Trusted Name in Electronics"



Hi, instead of me starting a new jingle lets solve Wayne's Jingle.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's one - it's the company my late father worked at for 24 years:
> 
> "_____ - The Most Trusted Name in Electronics"



Sony ???? ..


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Sony ???? ..


No - it was an American company.


----------



## runnerman (Oct 17, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's one - it's the company my late father worked at for 24 years:
> 
> "_____ - The Most Trusted Name in Electronics"





RCA !


Along those lines:

_______________. The quality goes in before the name goes on.


----------



## C Side BBW Lover (Oct 17, 2008)

_______________. The quality goes in before the name goes on.[/QUOTE]

*Ford*, isn't it?


----------



## runnerman (Oct 17, 2008)

C Side BBW Lover said:


> _______________. The quality goes in before the name goes on.



*Ford*, isn't it?[/QUOTE]


Nice try, but sorry, it's not Ford.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 17, 2008)

C Side BBW Lover said:


> _______________. The quality goes in before the name goes on.



ZEINITH!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 17, 2008)

_______ _______ _______.

Betcha Can't Eat Just One!! :eat2:


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 17, 2008)

Lays potato chips 
I was going to use this one when I won my turn lol



ThikJerseyChik said:


> _______ _______ _______.
> 
> Betcha Can't Eat Just One!! :eat2:



When you care to send the very best------


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> When you care to send the very best------




Hallmark cards


NEXT: Kills the germs that cause bad breath


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Hallmark cards
> 
> 
> NEXT: Kills the germs that cause bad breath


Listerine.

This jingle was sung to the tune of "Girl Talk":

"So go ahead
And drink the drink
That lets you drink
Young as you think.
They choose the right one
The modern light one
Now it's ______
For those who think young."


----------



## runnerman (Oct 18, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Listerine.
> 
> This jingle was sung to the tune of "Girl Talk":
> 
> ...






Gosh, I'm addicted to this thread. What does that say about my upbringing?

Now it's PEPSI, for those who think young. And now I'll have that jingle going through my head for the next few days. Thanks, Wayne!


Next one:

Move ahead with ____________,
Way ahead, out ahead, in your ____________,
Move ahead with ____________,
Let everyone follow you!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

BUMPing this thread up....you guys are really challenging our OLD brains with these jingles....


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Gosh, I'm addicted to this thread. What does that say about my upbringing?
> 
> Now it's PEPSI, for those who think young. And now I'll have that jingle going through my head for the next few days. Thanks, Wayne!
> 
> ...



Levi's ???


----------



## runnerman (Oct 19, 2008)

Next one:

Move ahead with ____________,
Way ahead, out ahead, in your ____________,
Move ahead with ____________,
Let everyone follow you![/QUOTE]


They call me the thread killer! :doh:

The answer to this one was Mercury. (Nice try Maria.)

How about this:

Candy coated popcorn, peanuts and a smile,
That's what you get with __________ _______!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2008)

runnerman said:


> How about this:
> 
> Candy coated popcorn, peanuts and a smile,
> That's what you get with __________ _______!


Cracker Jack.

Next:

"_______ is out to win you over this year.
Follow your heart - see your ________ dealer today!"

(HINT: It's a car brand they don't make any more.)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Candy coated popcorn, peanuts and a smile,
> That's what you get with __________ _______!




BTW, Runnerman, as an AVID Cracker Jack lover for YEARS....it's

Candy Coated Popcorn, peanuts and a PRIZE....


FYI


----------



## runnerman (Oct 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> BTW, Runnerman, as an AVID Cracker Jack lover for YEARS....it's
> 
> Candy Coated Popcorn, peanuts and a PRIZE....
> 
> ...





You are SO right. That's what I get for doing this thread in the middle of the night! Candy coated popcorn, peanuts and a PRIZE. Thanks, TJC!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Cracker Jack.
> 
> Next:
> 
> ...



Corvair?

Edsel??

Karmangia???

AMC/Eagle???? :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Cracker Jack.
> 
> Next:
> 
> ...



Oldsmobile ??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2008)

Ford Pinto?


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Corvair?
> 
> Edsel??
> 
> ...


Karmann Ghia. 
(Not the answer, just correcting your spelling -- my dad had one, and it was just SO cool.)

-Rusty


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 19, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Cracker Jack.
> 
> Next:
> 
> ...



1967 Plymouth Fury

I did that so that I could post this. Should be pretty easy for you oldsters (or am I the only one?)

"Does your husband misbehave?
Grunt and grumble, rant and rave?
Shoot the brute some _ _ _ _ _ ...._ _ _ _ _!

This, and other oldies but goodies, can be found here.


----------



## runnerman (Oct 21, 2008)

I did that so that I could post this. Should be pretty easy for you oldsters (or am I the only one?)

"Does your husband misbehave?
Grunt and grumble, rant and rave?
Shoot the brute some _ _ _ _ _ ...._ _ _ _ _!

This, and other oldies but goodies, can be found here.[/QUOTE]


Burma Shave. 

I'm not that old, but with the rhyme scheme, what else could it be? I remember they used to have a Burma Shave set of signs on the Jersey Turnpike, except the rhyme was about driving safely. As a kid, I found that it made the Jersey Turnpike a bit more bearable to look for those signs. Somewhere in the southern half of the Turnpike, I believe.

Next one:

__ __ __ __ __ __ __, _______________ makes the very best.

Chocolate.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

runnerman said:


> I did that so that I could post this. Should be pretty easy for you oldsters (or am I the only one?)
> 
> "Does your husband misbehave?
> Grunt and grumble, rant and rave?
> ...




Burma Shave. 

I'm not that old, but with the rhyme scheme, what else could it be? I remember they used to have a Burma Shave set of signs on the Jersey Turnpike, except the rhyme was about driving safely. As a kid, I found that it made the Jersey Turnpike a bit more bearable to look for those signs. Somewhere in the southern half of the Turnpike, I believe.

Next one:

__ __ __ __ __ __ __, _______________ makes the very best.

Chocolate.[/QUOTE]



Hershey's ??


----------



## runnerman (Oct 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Burma Shave.
> 
> I'm not that old, but with the rhyme scheme, what else could it be? I remember they used to have a Burma Shave set of signs on the Jersey Turnpike, except the rhyme was about driving safely. As a kid, I found that it made the Jersey Turnpike a bit more bearable to look for those signs. Somewhere in the southern half of the Turnpike, I believe.
> 
> ...





Hershey's ??[/QUOTE]

Nope. Not Hershey's. Try again!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Hershey's ??



Nope. Not Hershey's. Try again![/QUOTE]

N E S T L E S Nestles makes the very best chocolate.

NEXT JINGLE: I'm Coo Coo for __________


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Nope. Not Hershey's. Try again!



N E S T L E S Nestles makes the very best chocolate.

NEXT JINGLE: I'm Coo Coo for __________[/QUOTE]

Cocoa Puffs!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 21, 2008)

_____, the drink of Astronauts!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> _____, the drink of Astronauts!



Tang!:eat2:
Next Jingle: "Raise your hand! (You've got it.) Raise you're hand! (You know it.) You feel confident and secure. Raise your hand! (You know why now.) Raise your hand! (You feel dry now.) Raise your hand if you're -____. Confident, confident, dry and secure. Raise your hand, raise your hand if you're ____!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Tang!:eat2:
> Next Jingle: "Raise your hand! (You've got it.) Raise you're hand! (You know it.) You feel confident and secure. Raise your hand! (You know why now.) Raise your hand! (You feel dry now.) Raise your hand if you're -____. Confident, confident, dry and secure. Raise your hand, raise your hand if you're ____!



Sure deodorant


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Sure deodorant



Yep you SURE got that one right! pick a new jingle


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ ... For the Young at Heart


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 21, 2008)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> 1967 Plymouth Fury


 
Thanks for posting that photo link - it brought back a lot of memories. My family had a '67 Plymouth Fury III Wagon - it's one of the cars I use to learn how to drive.

Ours was white and looked like the one in this pic, except ours didn't have a roof rack.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ... For the Young at Heart


I'll admit - this one had me stumped, so I resorted to Google. Since "young at heart" is a commonly-used phrase, it wasn't until Page 13 of the search results that I found the following slogan:

*The Gap: Casual clothing for the young at heart*

Is that the one you had in mind?

If it was, here's another one:

"Extra Care in Engineering - 
_____ ______ Cars - _____ _____ Cares".


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice try but "The Gap" does not fit the amount of letter spaces in the clue. 

The Answer is " Schwinn" bicycles


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Nice try but "The Gap" does not fit the amount of letter spaces in the clue.
> 
> The Answer is " Schwinn" bicycles


OK - I'll concede.

BTW - any guesses on the one I posted above?

"Extra Care in Engineering - 
_____ ______ Cars - _____ _____ Cares".

(Hint: it's a two-word answer.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> OK - I'll concede.
> 
> BTW - any guesses on the one I posted above?
> 
> ...



Chrysler Corporation ?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 23, 2008)

BUMPing this up


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Chrysler Corporation ?


Correct!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT:

" ______________ (8 letters) keeps time better than any watch you can name. Our tuning fork movement has no competition."


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

***bump***


----------



## runnerman (Oct 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT:
> 
> " ______________ (8 letters) keeps time better than any watch you can name. Our tuning fork movement has no competition."




I thought of Bulova. Only 7 letters. Then I thought of Accutron, which is the name of the watch model that Bulova makes (with a tuning fork). 

I'll bet that's it.


If I'm right, then here's another one:

All my men wear ___________ ____________, or they wear nothing at all.

(Woo hoo.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

runnerman said:


> I thought of Bulova. Only 7 letters. Then I thought of Accutron, which is the name of the watch model that Bulova makes (with a tuning fork).
> 
> I'll bet that's it. (Woo hoo.)




You are right! Accutron is the answer


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

runnerman said:


> All my men wear ___________ ____________, or they wear nothing at all.
> 
> (Woo hoo.)





Fruit of the Loom ??


----------



## runnerman (Oct 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Fruit of the Loom ??



Nice try, but not quite.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

runnerman said:


> All my men wear ___________ ____________, or they wear nothing at all.
> 
> (Woo hoo.)




Answer: English Leather



*NEXT: "Pizza in the morning, Pizza in the evening, Pizza at suppertime. When pizza's on a _________- you can eat it anytime." (2 words, 10 letters)*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

^^bagel Bites!^^


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

"Everythings better with __ __ __ __' __ - we're known as the quality store!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

You are absolutely right Chikie!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

Buuuuump!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

"Everythings better with __ __ __ __' __ - we're known as the quality store!"



Macy's ??


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> "Everythings better with __ __ __ __' __ - we're known as the quality store!"
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure.... Need a clue for this one!



A very prominent department store


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

"Everythings better with __ __ __ __' __ - we're known as the quality store!"



Macy's ??


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> "Everythings better with __ __ __ __' __ - we're known as the quality store!"
> 
> 
> 
> Macy's ??



VERY GOOD!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

For drivers who want to get the most out of their cars, its ______________ (11 letters) or Nothing!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

Bummmmmmp~


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> For drivers who want to get the most out of their cars, its ______________ (11 letters) or Nothing!



I'm stumped girlie I need a hint please.:huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I'm stumped girlie I need a hint please.:huh:



Think car tires


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

For drivers who want to get the most out of their cars, its ______________ (11 letters) or Nothing!
Answer: Bridgestone!

Next Jingle: ______ _______ are you ready for your _______ _______? 
Don't be late it might be great just open the door for your _______ ______.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 27, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Buuuuump!!



Didn't want this thread to get lost!


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Jingle: ______ _______ are you ready for your _______ _______?
> Don't be late it might be great just open the door for your _______ ______.




Mystery Date!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's another car slogan:

"The Hugger"

(Hint: It was an American car.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

It is actually Smushygirl's turn to post a new Jingle.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> It is actually Smushygirl's turn to post a new Jingle.


She didn't post one, so I did to get the thread moving again.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's another car slogan:
> 
> "The Hugger"
> 
> (Hint: It was an American car.)



Camero ?? ..


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Camero ?? ..


That's right!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

plop, plop, fizz, fizz
Oh what a relief it is!


----------



## chocolate desire (Oct 29, 2008)

Alka Selzter 

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a ________ ________
One Two Three crunch.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a ________ ________
> One Two Three crunch.



Answer: tootsie roll pop


*NEXT: Does she or doesn't she (only her hairdresser knows for sure)" *


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: tootsie roll pop
> 
> 
> *NEXT: Does she or doesn't she (only her hairdresser knows for sure)" *



Miss Clairol!

Next Jingle: If you tell two friends about ______________ and they tell two friends and so on and so on and so on.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Miss Clairol!
> 
> Next Jingle: If you tell two friends about ______________ and they tell two friends and so on and so on and so on.


Fabrage Shampoo.

This next jingle goed back to the Late '50s and Early '60s. The commercials played a lot on "American Bandstand". The jingle was sung to the tune of "Glow-worm" (Shine little glow-worm, shimmer, shimmer....).

Good times begin with _____ _____
deliciously different _____ _____
Not a cola or a root beer
A delightfully different taste that you'll cheer
Relax, refreshed, the feeling's fine
It's _____ _____time!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> This next jingle goed back to the Late '50s and Early '60s. The commercials played a lot on "American Bandstand". The jingle was sung to the tune of "Glow-worm" (Shine little glow-worm, shimmer, shimmer....).
> 
> Good times begin with _____ _____
> deliciously different _____ _____
> ...



7 UP ?? .........


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 7 UP ?? .........


Nope. Two two-syllable words.


----------



## runnerman (Nov 1, 2008)

This next jingle goed back to the Late '50s and Early '60s. The commercials played a lot on "American Bandstand". The jingle was sung to the tune of "Glow-worm" (Shine little glow-worm, shimmer, shimmer....).

Good times begin with _____ _____
deliciously different _____ _____
Not a cola or a root beer
A delightfully different taste that you'll cheer
Relax, refreshed, the feeling's fine
It's _____ _____time![/QUOTE]


Wayne, I believe it's Dr. Pepper! (Dick Clark, tell him what he's won!)

If that's right, here's a new one for the same type of product:

Taste that beats the others cold, ________ pours it on!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 1, 2008)

runnerman said:


> Wayne, I believe it's Dr. Pepper! (Dick Clark, tell him what he's won!)
> 
> If that's right, here's a new one for the same type of product:
> 
> Taste that beats the others cold, ________ pours it on!


Pepsi.

And to complete a soft-drink trilogy:

"_____. You Like It - It Likes You"

(That slogan was actually printed on their deposit bottles when I was a kid.)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 1, 2008)

Bumppppppping this upppppp!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Pepsi.
> 
> And to complete a soft-drink trilogy:
> 
> ...



I don't have a clue


----------



## runnerman (Nov 2, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Pepsi.
> 
> And to complete a soft-drink trilogy:
> 
> ...





7-Up. (A classic inscutable slogan. I always want my soft drink to like me!)



Staying with this theme . . .



__________, the sassy one, from Canada Dry.




Wayne . . . ?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

runnerman said:


> 7-Up. (A classic inscutable slogan. I always want my soft drink to like me!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WINK!!!! LOVED that stuff!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

____ ____ __________, the mad mad mad ______!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> ____ ____ __________, the mad mad mad ______!



I'm stumped Chikie can I have a hint?:blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

It's a beverage commercial - old.

What's with the 'hints' all of a sudden???


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> It's a beverage commercial - old.
> 
> What's with the 'hints' all of a sudden???



Every good game should give out "hints"


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> ____ ____ __________, the mad mad mad ______!



Royal Crown Cola.... the one with the mad, mad Taste


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Royal Crown Cola.... the one with the mad, mad Taste



Very good...your jingle, Maria!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

"It's fun to tickle your tongue with ____________ ____________ ______"


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> "It's fun to tickle your tongue with ____________ ____________ ______"



(5 letters) (6 letters) (3 Letters)


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 4, 2008)

Hubba bubble gum??
If I am right mine is When it rain it pours______ _____


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Hubba bubble gum??
> [ /QUOTE]
> 
> The GUM part is right, but not the right brand


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's fun to tickle your tongue with ____________ ____________ Gum

(*hint* think _Zebra_)


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 5, 2008)

fruit stripe gum


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> If I am right mine is When it rain it pours______ _____



Morton Salt


*NEXT: Any time or weather, soup and sandwich go together.*


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Morton Salt
> 
> 
> *NEXT: Any time or weather, soup and sandwich go together.*



Campbells soup?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Campbells soup?



Hi Sugar..... You are corrrect

Jingle away!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT JINGLE: Choosy mother's choose -___________


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT JINGLE: Choosy mother's choose -___________



JIF


It's ............. It's ................. It's fun, it's a wonderful toy.......
It's........... It's................It's fun for a girl or a boy


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> JIF
> 
> 
> It's ............. It's ................. It's fun, it's a wonderful toy.......
> It's........... It's................It's fun for a girl or a boy



SLINKY!


next: I can bring home the bacon, Fry it up in a pan, and never make you forget you're a man - 'cause I'm a woman


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> SLINKY!
> 
> 
> next: I can bring home the bacon, Fry it up in a pan, and never make you forget you're a man - 'cause I'm a woman


Enjoli.

"It's easy to see
The best bulbs are ____."


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "It's easy to see
> The best bulbs are ____."



GE ??? >>> ?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> GE ??? >>> ?


That's right!

Your turn.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

__________ wobble but they don't fall down


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> __________ wobble but they don't fall down


Weebles.







Here's the next slogan:

*"When better cars are built, ______ will build them."*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's the next slogan:
> 
> *"When better cars are built, ______ will build them."*



Ford >>>>>>


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Ford >>>>>>


No.

American make - two syllables.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 7, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> No.
> 
> American make - two syllables.







? 

McLaughlin-Buick

(I cheated.)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 8, 2008)

Next Jingle:

______ - Helps Beat 'ring Around The Collar!'


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next Jingle:
> 
> ______ - Helps Beat 'ring Around The Collar!'



Wisk ??? ???


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Wisk ??? ???



Good Morning and right you are! Your turn!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Use __________, the foaming cleanser.. wash the dirt right down the drain


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Use __________, the foaming cleanser.. wash the dirt right down the drain



ANSWER: Ajax? if so then here's my jingle
NEXT JINGLE: __________ They plump when you cook em.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Ajax? if so then here's my jingle
> NEXT JINGLE: __________ They plump when you cook em.


Ball Park Franks.

Next one:

"__________. Crunch all you want - we'll make more."


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT JINGLE: __________ They plump when you cook em.



ANSWER: Ballpark Hotdogs



NEXT: The toy that lets you create pictures with light.... ____________


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ANSWER: Ballpark Hotdogs
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT: The toy that lets you create pictures with light.... ____________


Lite-Brite.

(We posted our answers within a minute of each other.)

"Don't wrap it - bag it - in ___________.'


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 9, 2008)

BBBBBumping this up


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 9, 2008)

We wound up with two open slogans:

1 - "Don't wrap it - bag it - in ___________.' 

2 - "__________. Crunch all you want - we'll make more."

Surely someone out there knows ONE of these....


----------



## runnerman (Nov 9, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> We wound up with two open slogans:
> 
> 1 - "Don't wrap it - bag it - in ___________.'
> 
> ...





How frustrating! I remember both of those slogans, but can't come up with the product names.

Here's my wild guess: for #1, I'll say "Glad Sandwich Bags."

For #2, I'll say "Fritos."

Don't think I'm right on either!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> We wound up with two open slogans:
> 
> 1 - "Don't wrap it - bag it - in ___________.'
> 
> ...



2. Doritos


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 2. Doritos


That's right. It's the tag line from when Jay Leno did their commercials.

Since no one got the first one, I'll just post it; it was the first plastic sandwich bag on the market (back in 1963) - Baggies.

Your turn, Mariac.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

"I'm not gonna pay a lot for this muffler."


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> "I'm not gonna pay a lot for this muffler."



Is it Meineke ?

if so.... Whats the best Tuna_______ __ ___ ___


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 11, 2008)

Chicken of the Sea!

"We're _________ __________, doing what we do best!"


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Chicken of the Sea!
> 
> "We're _________ __________, doing what we do best!"



ANSWER: American Airlines

Next jingle: Everything tastes better when it's sittin on a -________


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: American Airlines
> 
> Next jingle: Everything tastes better when it's sittin on a -________



Ritz ?



I'm a ............. you're a .................. Wouldn't you like to be a ............., too?


Be a .................. drink ..........................


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ritz ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr Pibb?
Oh, right, Dr. Pepper. Same thing.... 

I'll let someone else do the next one.

-Rusty


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I'll let someone else do the next one.
> 
> -Rusty


OK - 

"It takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'."


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> OK -
> 
> "It takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'."



Timex


NEXT: One pound, one pan, One happy family!


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 12, 2008)

Hamburger Helper?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Hamburger Helper?



You are absolutely right!! Post a new jingle


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 12, 2008)

I am coocoo for ________ _______


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> I am coocoo for ________ _______



Answer: Cocoa Puffs

Next Jingle: _________ ___________ the magic treat as much fun to make as it is to eat.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Jingle: _________ ___________ the magic treat as much fun to make as it is to eat.



Rice Krispie Treats


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Cocoa Puffs
> 
> Next Jingle: _________ ___________ the magic treat as much fun to make as it is to eat.


Jiffy Pop.

Next: "Writes first time, every time."


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 13, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Jiffy Pop.
> 
> Next: "Writes first time, every time."



Answer: BIC PEN?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: BIC PEN?


Correct!

Your turn.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

**I posted just to keep this moving**



It's not nice to fool mother nature! If you think its butter, but its not, its ____________.


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 14, 2008)

Chiffon Margarine?
__________tastes good like a cigarette should (7 letters)




mariac1966 said:


> **I posted just to keep this moving*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> __________tastes good like a cigarette should (7 letters)




Winston ???


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 14, 2008)

CORRECT!!! Your turn,MyMaria!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Choosey moms choose ___________!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Choosey moms choose ___________!



ANSWER: Jiff

NEXT JINGLE: ______________ The soup that eats like a meal.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Jiff
> 
> NEXT JINGLE: ______________ The soup that eats like a meal.


Campbell's Chunky Soup.

NEXT: "Softens hands while you do the dishes."


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> NEXT: "Softens hands while you do the dishes."



Palmolive


NEXT: "You can roll a _________ to your friend! Its chocolate covered caramel from end to end!"


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 15, 2008)

Rollo?? am I right?
Chicken done right _ _ _


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 15, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Rollo?? am I right?
> Chicken done right _ _ _


KFC.

NEXT: "So flexible, you can pick up a dime."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> KFC.
> 
> NEXT: "So flexible, you can pick up a dime."



I'm thinking Ben Gay from some reason.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> NEXT: "So flexible, you can pick up a dime."



Playtex Living Gloves



NEXT: It makes hamburgers taste like steakburgers!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Playtex Living Gloves
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT: It makes hamburgers taste like steakburgers!


A-1 Steak Sauce.

NEXT: 

"Double your pleasure, double your fun
With ______, ______, ______ ____."


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> A-1 Steak Sauce.
> 
> NEXT:
> 
> ...



Doublemint Gum


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Doublemint Gum



Have a jingle for us to guess?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Oops forgot to put one down! 


NEXT: The most trusted name in surgical dressings


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Oops forgot to put one down!
> 
> 
> NEXT: The most trusted name in surgical dressings



Band Aid?





..


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Band Aid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right.... Post a new jingle


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You are right.... Post a new jingle



____________ _____________ _____________ They're country good and city quick


----------



## runnerman (Nov 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ____________ _____________ _____________ They're country good and city quick





I cheated in order to bump this thread. Sorry.

Biscuit Station Restaurant?

If that's right (and I've never heard of it -- must be a southern thing GEF), here's a new one:


Oh you need ______, ______, ______,
To make a ______ Nutter,
Marshmallow ______, and lots of peanut butter!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 19, 2008)

runnerman said:


> I cheated in order to bump this thread. Sorry.
> 
> Biscuit Station Restaurant?
> 
> ...



FLUFF!!!

Love that stuff!!!




"You can't beat the experience, _______ _____"


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "You can't beat the experience, _______ _____"



Pan Am ?? ?? ??


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Pan Am ?? ?? ??



CORRECT My Maria! Jingle away!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi ya Chikie!! 


NEXT: "It takes you where no shampoo has gone before"


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Hi ya Chikie!!
> 
> 
> NEXT: "It takes you where no shampoo has gone before"



Is it Burt's Bees No Poo shampoo?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Is it Burt's Bees No Poo shampoo?



No.... it is an organic shampoo. The commercials have been removed from the air in 1999 or 2000 due to the highly sexual innuendos.


----------



## ladle (Nov 19, 2008)

"the _____ _______ kid is strong and tough
and only the best is good enough
the creamiest milk
the whitest bar
the goodness that's in ______ _____"

I'm pretty sure that Jingle was a world-wide one?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: "It takes you where no shampoo has gone before"



answer: Herbal Essence Shampoo


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

ladle said:


> "the _____ _______ kid is strong and tough
> and only the best is good enough
> the creamiest milk
> the whitest bar
> ...


----------



## ladle (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmmm...maybe it was a downunder thing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

ladle said:


> "the _____ _______ kid is strong and tough
> and only the best is good enough
> the creamiest milk
> the whitest bar
> ...



Answer: Milky Bar 


NEXT: Its a lollipop, without a stick! A ring of flavor you can lick!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Milky Bar
> 
> 
> NEXT: Its a lollipop, without a stick! A ring of flavor you can lick!


Ring Pops.

NEXT:

"_____ _____ waffles without her syrup
Is like the spring without the fall.
There's only one thing worse in the universe -
That's no ______ _____ at all."


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Ring Pops.
> 
> NEXT:
> 
> ...



Answer: Aunt Jemima 

NEXT: I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: I've fallen and I can't get up!













**bump**

**


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 22, 2008)

Med alert .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

runnerman said:


> I cheated in order to bump this thread. Sorry.
> 
> Biscuit Station Restaurant?
> 
> ...



It was Quaker Instant Grits


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 23, 2008)

NEW JINGLE - 

_____ on!

_____ off!

_____ on, _____ off - The ________!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> NEW JINGLE -
> 
> Clap on!
> 
> ...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 23, 2008)

panasonic

here's one...

'big bubbles...no trouble.'


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 23, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> panasonic
> 
> here's one...
> 
> 'big bubbles...no trouble.'


Hubba Bubble Bubble Gum.

"____-____, ___-___ - tastes great.
Wish we had some - can't wait!"


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 25, 2008)

"____-____, ___-___ - tastes great.
Wish we had some - can't wait!"

is it kool aid?

if so, here's one...

first it's candy...then it's gum!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 25, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> "____-____, ___-___ - tastes great.
> Wish we had some - can't wait!"
> 
> is it kool aid?
> ...


Chicklets.

Next one: "Hasn't Scratched Yet."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

BBBuuummmppp


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Next one: "Hasn't Scratched Yet."



Bon Ami Cleaning Powder


NEXT: Sweet Crunchy corn taste will drive you ape!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Bon Ami Cleaning Powder
> 
> 
> NEXT: Sweet Crunchy corn taste will drive you ape!



*Donkey Kong Cereal??*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *Donkey Kong Cereal??*



You are absolutely right Chikie!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You are absolutely right Chikie!!!



Hy My Maria! Happy T Day!!!

Next Jingle:

"The neat new ________ you can eat with a spoon....

Ut Oh - __________'s!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hy My Maria! Happy T Day!!!
> 
> Next Jingle:
> 
> ...



happy Thanksgiving to you too Chikie! 

Answer: the neat new spaghetti you can eat with a spoon - Spaghetti O's


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

NEXT: _____________ provides the taste that kids crave and the satisfying food parents feel good about serving


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: _____________ provides the taste that kids crave and the satisfying food parents feel good about serving


 

chef boyardee...

here's one

____ ___ ________ For the San Tropez tan


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> here's one
> 
> ____ ___ ________ For the San Tropez tan



Ban De Soleil


NEXT: Fancy taste without the fancy box!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 28, 2008)

BbBbBuUuUuMmMmMpPpPp!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Ban De Soleil
> 
> 
> NEXT: Fancy taste without the fancy box!



**Candy commercial from the 70s**


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 1, 2008)

Bumpppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Fancy taste without the fancy box!




Answer: Forever Yours


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: The all natural flavor of orange refreshes the body.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: The all natural flavor of orange refreshes the body.


Is it Tang?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

You are right!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 2, 2008)

All right!!!!


NEXT: 

"Oh, ____ - I'm glad
They put real Borax in you!"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 2, 2008)

Fab! What exactly IS a 'Fab'?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 2, 2008)

Next jingle:

Let yourself GLOW with ____ shampoo.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Next jingle:
> 
> Let yourself GLOW with ____ shampoo.



Halo Shampoo ???


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT: 


*When you want to bring out the flavor, and bring out the zest.... just being out the _____________________ and bring out the best!*


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT:
> 
> 
> *When you want to bring out the flavor, and bring out the zest.... just being out the _____________________ and bring out the best!*



ANSWER: Hellman's

NEXT: All vegetable-_________ food won't taste greasy even cold.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Hellman's
> 
> NEXT: All vegetable-_________ food won't taste greasy even cold.


Crisco.

Next - "It's what's up front that counts."

(BTW - Fab was a laundry detergent.)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Crisco.
> 
> Next - "It's what's up front that counts."
> 
> (BTW - Fab was a laundry detergent.)


 
Bumping it up from yesterday.

(HINT - The product I'm looking for is no longer advertised on television.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Crisco.
> 
> Next - "It's what's up front that counts."
> 
> (BTW - Fab was a laundry detergent.)



Boston globe Newspaper


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wayne_Zitkus*
> 
> 
> ...


It was Winston Cigarettes. They were referring to their filter. And they stopped advertising cigarettes on TV in 1969. (The ban went into effect on New Year's Day, so virtually every commercial on every channel on New Year's Eve was for one cigarette or another.)

Here's another one. It's a car company.

"______ - The Difference Is Value"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 6, 2008)

Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Ppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> It was Winston Cigarettes. They were referring to their filter. And they stopped advertising cigarettes on TV in 1969. (The ban went into effect on New Year's Day, so virtually every commercial on every channel on New Year's Eve was for one cigarette or another.)
> 
> Here's another one. It's a car company.
> 
> "______ - The Difference Is Value"




Honda?



ThikJerseyChik said:


> Bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Ppppppppppppppppppppppppppp!




So what exactly are you trying to say here?????


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Honda?


Actually, it was the company that used to be called Datsun, now called Nissan.

Try this:

"___ - the Racer's Edge"


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Actually, it was the company that used to be called Datsun, now called Nissan.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> "___ - the Racer's Edge"



Answer: STP ??


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: STP ??


Correct!!!

Your turn....


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

"There's no place like __________ at Christmas to save!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

**** Bump ****


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> "There's no place like __________ at Christmas to save!"



ANSWER: Target

NEXT JINGLE: With a name like _________ it's got to be good.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Target
> 
> NEXT JINGLE: With a name like _________ it's got to be good.



Hellmann's ??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: Target
> 
> NEXT JINGLE: With a name like _________ it's got to be good.



Smuckers


_____ ______ The one calorie breath mint


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Smuckers
> 
> 
> _____ ______ The one calorie breath mint


Tic-Tac.

"The Standard of Excellence"


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 16, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Tic-Tac.
> 
> "The Standard of Excellence"


Oh, c'mon. SOMEBODY has to know this one!

(HINT: It's a car.)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 16, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Oh, c'mon. SOMEBODY has to know this one!
> 
> (HINT: It's a car.)



Is it Cadillac??


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, it is - your turn!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 16, 2008)

There's something about an "_____ _____" man!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 17, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> There's something about an "_____ _____" man!


Aqua-Velva.

Next: "____ _____ brings down the cost of dressing up your children."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 20, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Aqua-Velva.
> 
> Next: "____ _____ brings down the cost of dressing up your children."




K mart??

Wal-Mart?

Good Will?

HELP!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> K mart??
> 
> Wal-Mart?
> 
> ...


HINT: It was a clothing chain named after a fictional man. The founder just picked the name because he thought it sounded good.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

Since it has been a few days since posting your Jingle with no answer, I think you should just post the answer and let the next poster post a new Jingle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 20, 2008)

In the meantime:

___________ is the one beer to have when you're having more than one!




***Let's try to keep the jingles in this century! ***


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> In the meantime:
> 
> ___________ is the one beer to have when you're having more than one!
> 
> ...


Shaeffer Beer

BTW - the answer to the one I gave before was "Robert Hall".

Here's one from back when they advertised cigarettes on TV:

"Light up a ____ - you've got a good thing going."


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Shaeffer Beer
> 
> BTW - the answer to the one I gave before was "Robert Hall".
> 
> ...



Answer: Kent 
NEXT JINGLE:This a cereal slogan....._________ Kid tested Mother approved.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Kent
> NEXT JINGLE:This a cereal slogan....._________ Kid tested Mother approved.



K I X ! ! !

My kids LOVED them!!!

Next Jingle:

"For good nutrition, it's hard to beat _ _ _ _ _ _"


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> K I X ! ! !
> 
> My kids LOVED them!!!
> 
> ...



SKIPPY!!!!!!

NEXT JINGLE __________ TASTE THE RAINBOW.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> SKIPPY!!!!!!
> 
> NEXT JINGLE __________ TASTE THE RAINBOW.



SKITTLES!

Next Jingle:

"At _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ....we sell no wine before it's time!"


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> SKITTLES!
> 
> Next Jingle:
> 
> "At _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ....we sell no wine before it's time!"



Paul Masson!

NEXT JINGLE: Good to the last drop.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Paul Masson!
> 
> NEXT JINGLE: Good to the last drop.



Maxwell House Coffee


Next Jingle:

______ _____ - Helps build strong bodies 12 ways!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Maxwell House Coffee
> 
> 
> Next Jingle:
> ...


Wonder Bread.

NEXT: "I'd walk a mile for a _ _ _ _ _."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 25, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Wonder Bread.
> 
> NEXT: "I'd walk a mile for a _ _ _ _ _."



CAMEL

Next Jingle:

" _ _ _ _ _ _ _ - 9 out of 10 cats prefer it!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> CAMEL
> 
> Next Jingle:
> 
> " _ _ _ _ _ _ _ - 9 out of 10 cats prefer it!"



Answer: Whiskas 


NEXT: the only over-the-counter cough liquid that can deliver 12 hours of cough relief in a single dose.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Whiskas
> 
> 
> NEXT: the only over-the-counter cough liquid that can deliver 12 hours of cough relief in a single dose.



GM My Maria! Is it Robitussin??


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> GM My Maria! Is it Robitussin??



** Hi Chikie... hope you had a very nice Christmas..... 

Sorry the answer is not Robitussin.... it starts with a "D"


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ** Hi Chikie... hope you had a very nice Christmas.....
> 
> Sorry the answer is not Robitussin.... it starts with a "D"



Answer: Delsym
NEXT JINGLE: a ______ a day helps you work rest and play.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Delsym
> NEXT JINGLE: a ______ a day helps you work rest and play.



Answer: Mars


*NEXT: Here's to Good Friends....tonight is kinda special*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Answer: Delsym
> NEXT JINGLE: a ______ a day helps you work rest and play.


is it Snickers?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> is it Snickers?



No, but close, it starts with a M.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Mars
> 
> 
> *NEXT: Here's to Good Friends....tonight is kinda special*



I already answered before Wayne posted


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I already answered before Wayne posted



OOOOPS Sorry Maria I didn't see that.

ANSWER: Lowenbrau

NEXT JINGLE: _______ makes hamburgers taste like steak burgers.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> OOOOPS Sorry Maria I didn't see that.
> 
> ANSWER: Lowenbrau
> 
> NEXT JINGLE: _______ makes hamburgers taste like steak burgers.



Answer: A-1 Steak Sauce


*NEXT: This Holiday season, give your cough a gift. Unwrap fast-acting relief with __________.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: A-1 Steak Sauce
> 
> 
> *NEXT: This Holiday season, give your cough a gift. Unwrap fast-acting relief with __________.*




Mucinex? .


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: A-1 Steak Sauce
> 
> 
> *NEXT: This Holiday season, give your cough a gift. Unwrap fast-acting relief with __________.*





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mucinex? .



**think cough drops **


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: A-1 Steak Sauce
> 
> 
> *NEXT: This Holiday season, give your cough a gift. Unwrap fast-acting relief with __________.*



Is it Ricolah?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: A-1 Steak Sauce
> 
> 
> *NEXT: This Holiday season, give your cough a gift. Unwrap fast-acting relief with __________.*



Answer: Halls


NEXT: Let your fingers do the walking!


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Halls
> 
> 
> NEXT: Let your fingers do the walking!



ANSWER: The Yellow Pages

Next Jingle: Chex _______ -________ it's so easy and so good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ANSWER: The Yellow Pages
> 
> Next Jingle: Chex _______ -________ it's so easy and so good.



Party mix?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Party mix?



YES! you're right GEF, Your turn to pick a new jingle.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> YES! you're right GEF, Your turn to pick a new jingle.




Be all that you can be.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Be all that you can be.....



The Army


*NEXT: 15 minutes could save you 15% or more*


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not positive...is it Geico?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jazz Man said:


> I'm not positive...is it Geico?



You are right! Post a new Jingle


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 2, 2009)

Your way, right away at _____ ______ now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2009)

Burger King?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 4, 2009)

You're correct.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 8, 2009)

NEW JINGLE: which soap jingle says it's "For all your 2000 parts"?


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Lever 2000?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> Lever 2000?




Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh YES! That's it! I racked my brain, too


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 11, 2009)

Yummy, yummy, yummy in my tummy, tummy, tummy...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 12, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> Yummy, yummy, yummy in my tummy, tummy, tummy...



Libby's vegetables 

NEXT JINGLE: The gravy taste dogs can't wait to finish.______ _______ dog food.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2009)

Kennel ration?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Kennel ration?



No the first word starts with a G and rhymes with wavy.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 16, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> No the first word starts with a G and rhymes with wavy.



Gravy Train??


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Gravy Train??



You're right girlie! time to post a new jingle.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2009)

"A sprinkle a day helps keep odor away....have you had your sprinkle today?"


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "A sprinkle a day helps keep odor away....have you had your sprinkle today?"



Shower to Shower!

Next jingle--- ______ _______ is the peanut butter eater's peanut butter.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Shower to Shower!
> 
> Next jingle--- ______ _______ is the peanut butter eater's peanut butter.



Answer: Peter Pan

*NEXT: "That frosty mug sensation"*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Peter Pan
> 
> *NEXT: "That frosty mug sensation"*



A&W rootbeer?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

You are right GEF!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2009)

Please don't squeeze the _______________!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 22, 2009)

Please don't squeeze the _______________!
CHARMAN!
NEXT JINGLE: Trust the __________ fisherman.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Please don't squeeze the _______________!
> CHARMAN!
> NEXT JINGLE: Trust the __________ fisherman.



Gorton? .


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, Gorton's. And I never thought of any reason not to trust him...so I found it somewhat suspicious that they were so adamant that I trust him...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Yes, Gorton's. And I never thought of any reason not to trust him...so I found it somewhat suspicious that they were so adamant that I trust him...




Thank you 

Would you like to take my turn of posting the next mystery jingle?


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hmmm...I spose I could give it a shot...

"Image is nothing. Thirst is everything. Obey your thirst. ______."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Hmmm...I spose I could give it a shot...
> 
> "Image is nothing. Thirst is everything. Obey your thirst. ______."



Sprite 

Try again?


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sprite is correct!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Jingle: Here comes the king, here comes the big #1!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Next Jingle: Here comes the king, here comes the big #1!



Budweiser?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Budweiser?



You are right Sugar... post a new Jingle


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Budweiser?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aWzuQ1ufGs

Like Maria said, it's your turn


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2009)

NEXT JINGLE: _______ _______ They're magically delicious!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 29, 2009)

Lucky Charms?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 29, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> Lucky Charms?



You're right! your turn to pick a new jingle.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT: Obviously delicious... Secretly Nutritious!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 1, 2009)

Corn nuts?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Obviously delicious... Secretly Nutritious!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Corn nuts?



Sorry GEF... that is not the answer


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 2, 2009)

LIES! Maria, LIES!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Obviously delicious... Secretly Nutritious!



Chef Boyardee!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 3, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Chef Boyardee!



Doh!:doh: You beat me to it by about 20 minutes. Darn...actually, I just saw the commercial and got all excited that I could answer this one! Too funny on the coincidental timing!

Awaiting the next jingle...(she revs her motor)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2009)

NEW JINGLE: Put a ___ ____ in your mouth and get a bang out of life.:eat2:


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 5, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> NEW JINGLE: Put a ___ ____ in your mouth and get a bang out of life.:eat2:



Oh...I can get creative with that one, but I shouldn't in mixed company...

Not sure of the product...thinking...


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> Oh...I can get creative with that one, but I shouldn't in mixed company...
> 
> Not sure of the product...thinking...



 Ok I guess no one knows the answer is Tic Tac.

NEXT JINGLE: In a commercial for this game, one kid exclaims, "You knocked my block off!" Which game were they playing?


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 9, 2009)

> NEXT JINGLE: In a commercial for this game, one kid exclaims, "You knocked my block off!" Which game were they playing?



That is the game / toy called - Rock'em Sock'em Robots


What defunct store had the theme...

"I got what I wanted at..."

(Hint... they also had a department called "Electric Avenue"...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> That is the game / toy called - Rock'em Sock'em Robots
> 
> 
> What defunct store had the theme...
> ...



Montgomery Ward? Radio Shack?


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 10, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> That is the game / toy called - Rock'em Sock'em Robots
> 
> 
> What defunct store had the theme...
> ...



Wait! Am I losing it? Didn't you post the theme to the old father son tv show where the dad was a widower raising the cute little dark haired boy? What was the name of that show???? AAAAAAAKKKK! I _need_ to know!!! This is like having me watch a movie and the film burns the last 10 minutes of the movie...happened once to my hubby and I while watching The Green Mile...sooooo verrrrrryyyyyy frustrating!


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 10, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> Wait! Am I losing it? Didn't you post the theme to the old father son tv show where the dad was a widower raising the cute little dark haired boy? What was the name of that show???? AAAAAAAKKKK! I _need_ to know!!! This is like having me watch a movie and the film burns the last 10 minutes of the movie...happened once to my hubby and I while watching The Green Mile...sooooo verrrrrryyyyyy frustrating!



i think it's portait of eddie's father starring a very young bill bixby of incredible hulk fame.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 10, 2009)

grandecafe1 said:


> i think it's portait of eddie's father starring a very young bill bixby of incredible hulk fame.



Oh thank you! I feel so much better now! But did Stan change his post from earlier today? I swear I saw it. Really I did...I'm not going crazy! Yikes!

I loved that show!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > That is the game / toy called - Rock'em Sock'em Robots
> ...



Yup, it's Montgomery Ward! They had that jingle / advertisement when I was working there in college.



BullseyeB said:


> Oh thank you! I feel so much better now! But did Stan change his post from earlier today? I swear I saw it. Really I did...I'm not going crazy! Yikes!
> 
> I loved that show!



Actually I did originally post part of the lyrics to the song "Best Friend"... 

_"People let me tell you 'bout my best friend,
He's a one boy cuddly toy, my up, my down, my pride and joy."_

...the song from Courtship fo Eddie's Father, but I re-read the title of the thread and figured it wasn't truly an "advertisement" per se, so I changed it. It was also one of my favorite TV shows when I was a kid. The two shows I always watched were "Courtship of Eddie's Father" and "Family Affair".


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 11, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Yup, it's Montgomery Ward! They had that jingle / advertisement when I was working there in college.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Us to! I loved those two shows! Brings back old memories!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 11, 2009)

OK Green Eyed Fairy! You're it! Post a new jingle!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> OK Green Eyed Fairy! You're it! Post a new jingle!



"Hold the pickle, hold the lettuce, special orders don't upset us....."


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 13, 2009)

Have it Your way at Burger King!

Right?


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "Hold the pickle, hold the lettuce, special orders don't upset us....."



_...all we ask is that you let us serve it your way!_


That was off the top of my head... scary...  



BullseyeB said:


> Have it Your way at Burger King!
> 
> Right?



I think you are right!


----------



## C Side BBW Lover (Feb 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by grandecafe1 
i think it's portait of eddie's father starring a very young bill bixby of incredible hulk fame.

That's 'The COURTSHIP of Eddie's Father" Ha ha! It was real tearjerker of a series: cute little "Ricky Schroeder" type of kid; wise female Japanese housekeeper; open and vulnerable Bill Bixby. And a great theme song by 'Nilsson.' "People let me tell you 'bout my best friend..."


----------



## C Side BBW Lover (Feb 14, 2009)

How about the corruptions of those musical cigarette ads, just before cigarette advertising was banned.....

Sing it: "Winston tastes bad, like the one I just had; No filter; no taste, just a [click-click] fifty-cent waste"

Of course, I'm dating myself by remembering them, but they were hilarious at the time!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 14, 2009)

It's my turn to post a jingle, but I can't think of anything. Anyone care to jump in and take my turn?

BTW: C Side,

That is the cutest little kitty cat you have for your Avatar!!!:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> Have it Your way at Burger King!
> 
> Right?





fa_man_stan said:


> _...all we ask is that you let us serve it your way!_
> 
> 
> That was off the top of my head... scary...
> ...





Yes it is correct! Your turn Bullseye


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 16, 2009)

C Side BBW Lover said:


> Originally Posted by grandecafe1
> i think it's portait of eddie's father starring a very young bill bixby of incredible hulk fame.
> 
> That's 'The COURTSHIP of Eddie's Father" Ha ha! It was real tearjerker of a series: cute little "Ricky Schroeder" type of kid; wise female Japanese housekeeper; open and vulnerable Bill Bixby. And a great theme song by 'Nilsson.' "People let me tell you 'bout my best friend..."



thank you! it was a dim memoryand i knew it was almost correct


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 17, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> It's my turn to post a jingle, but I can't think of anything. Anyone care to jump in and take my turn?



Again, my mind is still blank. Anyone?:blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2009)

NEXT: You'll look a little lovelier each day, with fabulous pink _________


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 19, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: You'll look a little lovelier each day, with fabulous pink _________



I tried to cheat and Googled "You'll look a little lovelier each day, with fabulous pink"...



I won't tell you the results I got... pretty raunchy...


Carry on.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 19, 2009)

You'll look a little lovelier each day, with fabulous pink *Camay *(Camay is brand of soap for those wondering.)*

NEXT: * When you say ___ _You've said a lot of things nobody else can say__ ...
_


----------

